# check valve for shower head?



## noleaks (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a new guy to the forum, but don't hold that against me. I'm a general contractor/handyman and have been in the trades for a long time. I don't claim to be an expert plumber but can get most things done and right. If I don't know something, I ask someone who does.
So I have a two valve shower/tub that when you turn the cold water on full it comes out of the shower head as well as the tub spout. I haven't changed the valve yet, but don't think that would solve anything anyway. If you open it at a lower volume it doesn't come out of the head. So would putting a small check valve in line with the head fix the problem? And is there a valve, (not a giant ugly thing that should be under the house), available? Or a new head that has an incorporated valve? I am trying not to tear up the walls. It costs money and other than that it works fine.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but this site in NOT for those who are not a licensed plumber. 
I think maybe this is where you need to be at: http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

noleaks said:


> I'm a new guy to the forum, but don't hold that against me. I'm a general contractor/handyman and have been in the trades for a long time. I don't claim to be an expert plumber but can get most things done and right. If I don't know something, I ask someone who does.
> So I have a two valve shower/tub that when you turn the cold water on full it comes out of the shower head as well as the tub spout. I haven't changed the valve yet, but don't think that would solve anything anyway. If you open it at a lower volume it doesn't come out of the head. So would putting a small check valve in line with the head fix the problem? And is there a valve, (not a giant ugly thing that should be under the house), available? Or a new head that has an incorporated valve? I am trying not to tear up the walls. It costs money and other than that it works fine.


OH BOY ITS LIKE WALKING INTO THE WRONG BAR AT THE WRONG TIME....i WOULD TURN AND RUN AND NEVER LOOK BACK


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Now what was the question?


----------

